# 70's Model .58 Cal H&R Huntsman questions



## Marlin_444 (Dec 8, 2007)

Any of you Smithy's done work on these?

What's your solution for the "O" ring issue? 

Can I have it rigged to take a .209 Breach Plug?

It has a #11 nipple now... 

I'd appreciate your input!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 8, 2007)

Marlin_444 said:


> Any of you Smithy's done work on these?
> 
> What's your solution for the "O" ring issue?
> 
> ...



***********************************************

Still looking for input... 

Getting some from Greybeard Outdoors..

Thanks!


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 9, 2007)

What's the issue with the O ring? I used to have one in .45 caliber. I never had an O ring problem.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 9, 2007)

*.58 Huntsman...*

Hey Swampfox:

Legend haw it (some blog & forum discussion) has it that - 


Folks have had miss fires, resulting in death when the action was either opened and a dicharge occur or were to aggressive in placing the primer on the nipple & had the gun go off...

Seems this may relate to an older "O" ring style which were "customized" by owners so they did not have to disassemble the gun and remove the breech plug mechanism... 

Seems this issue put ol'H&R outta business or so theLLegend has it...

Is yours a older 70's style? Have you ever removed the breech plug (cleaning etc)?

I am gonna take mine to my G-Smith for some soundness checks & a bit-o-beautification (wood refinish job), Barrel needs a re-finish job too...

I want to have a 209 breech plg installed too...

Let me know whatcha know on this!


----------



## Stan in SC (Dec 9, 2007)

A lot of the older "O" ring rifles were prime candidates for inserts allowing modern cartridges to be fired in the rifle.I have no idea if this is safe but it has been done.

Stan


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 9, 2007)

I had two H&R .45 caliber muzzle loaders. One had the screw in type breech plug which was a regular pain to remove unless you knew to grease the threads with anti-seize compound, about which there was nothing in the accompanying directions. It came with this little "wrench" that had two prongs that went into two holes in the plug. The wrench had holes in its shaft and you put a little doo-dad through the hole that acted as a handle. 

Then they came out with the "knock out" breech plug with the rubber O ring which was a lot more user friendly.  Its flaw was, again unless you were smart enough to use anti-seize compound, that the nipple in the knock out plug was a chore to remove for cleaning.

I always thought that with a little more design thought the original H&R muzzle loaders would have been as good a fire arm as the Knight & Hale muzzle loaders proved to be.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Ol'58*

Thanks for the insights... 

Maybe ol'Gun Docc has a cure for this ailment... 

What say you Gun'ster, can we breath new & improved life into this old gun or should we say "This dog should NOT hunt"

Appreciate it!


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 9, 2007)

I wish I'd bought the .58 caliber H&R Huntsman. One of the draw backs, at least for me, was coming up with a .58 caliber bullet. I used TC Maxi bullets in my .45. I don't recall the rate of twist which would have determined whether it was better with round balls. Maybe someone here can add some more info.


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 9, 2007)

the ones I had way back when were the screw out type with the 2-holes in the breech plug for the wrench to fit in- -- had to coat the threads with wheel bearing grease so I could get them out-- local machine shop/fellow hunter made me an adapter to shoot the 209's   worked like a dream


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Friends...*

Hey Eddie:

That machine shop buddy still work'n the mahine shop?

I'd really like to get mine setup with a 209... 

Thanks for the insights!

Ron


----------



## Eddy M. (Dec 9, 2007)

no idea that was at Mississippi State University hvent been back there in years


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 9, 2007)

*209 breach plud add'on*



Eddy M. said:


> no idea that was at Mississippi State University hvent been back there in years



Cool, seems if he could do it; any machinist worth their sand aughta be able to.

Good to know.

Got a note into Gun Docc on this...

Thanks!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 22, 2015)

Back to this one from '07... 

Woo Hoo!


----------

